# Blackhairmedia.com



## Insensitive. (Feb 28, 2008)

Can someone tell me what the Hell is goin on over there? Im directing this at people who are recent members. It seems like the whole site is just going down the drain!


----------



## Jinx (Feb 28, 2008)

I was a member there years ago and couldn't deal with the "hood" mentality they had back then so I left.

They had the whole BHM/LHCF thing that happened back then and then BHM shut down for a while and revamped the site and supposedly they eased up on the nastiness and was maybe better moderated or something according to what folks who were on both LHCF and BHM had said (I was on LHCF for 4 years).

BUT they are who they are and it wouldn't surprise me if things fell back to the old mentality.


----------



## SmearedMascara (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I have not been their in a long time, because of how ridiculous some of those arguments that they had over there. I thought it went down the drain a long time ago...

But uh...I dunno


----------



## monniej (Feb 28, 2008)

never heard of them, but then this is really the only site i frequent.


----------



## alicia8406 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've been led there by Google a few times in the past couple of years. I have found some good tidbits of info, but I must say the mentality and narrow minded views of some of the posters there are unsavory to me...so I don't frequent. Honestly, most of the hair forums I've been to have been pretty obnoxious...either shallow or pretentious. I can't completely knock them because I've learned about some great things, but the community vibe just isn't there for me!

Plus, I hate when forums get clique-y!!!!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 28, 2008)

I just looked there, and uhm, If i was the moderator there I would just have to die, I couldnt take it, I was looking for an edit button. They have decent info, but, I cant do it


----------



## shel3811 (Mar 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *alicia8406* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been led there by Google a few times in the past couple of years. I have found some good tidbits of info, but I must say the mentality and narrow minded views of some of the posters there are unsavory to me...so I don't frequent. Honestly, most of the hair forums I've been to have been pretty obnoxious...either shallow or pretentious. I can't completely knock them because I've learned about some great things, but the community vibe just isn't there for me! Plus, I hate when forums get clique-y!!!!





Im a member over there and i have to agrree with you, its a bit clique-y and e-gangta. I try not to start or get in the heated convos, but since Im not so called popular over there, they come at me like gangters. I can start a topic over there and get jumped on, but let someone who is known start the same topic, then its all humerous. I think Im leaving there. Its ridiculous. I may lurk from time to time, but I must admit that site can get crazy.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 3, 2008)

I didn't see much going on...

EVERY forum has a clique. Even male ones... just gotta avoid them e-hags.


----------



## Insensitive. (Mar 3, 2008)

Its in the TalkTalkTalk section and Keep it real section Celly. But you dont have to look lol. I do agree you have to avoid them though.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 3, 2008)

I went into the "Keep it Real" one - it was blah. If they're going to talk shit, at least make it funny and not kiss ass at the same time. But that's just me... haha.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I went into the "Keep it Real" one - it was blah. If they're going to talk shit, at least make it funny and not kiss ass at the same time. But that's just me... haha. Wasnt it though! I snored!! There is more drama in the weave section there!!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 3, 2008)

BHM is known for it's hood-ness, LHCF is know for it's siddity-ness. Some things never change. That thread where the chick asked why it was wrong to call fat people fat had me laughing so hard tears were falling! Say whatcha wanna, but BHM is very entertaining. LOL


----------



## ViolentFemme84 (Mar 3, 2008)

Psssst, insensitive! It's Aseya...shhhhh hehehe





I don't know what's going on with that forum. It's just gotten kinda ridiculous but then, HOPEFULLY that's why they've closed it for a while. Hopefully, but I doubt it. They closed the site down last year or so for a few weeks if I remember correctly.

I think that on every forum there are good and bad people. And people who you geniunely need to ignore. That's what I didn't get. I didn't get why people are banned for using swearing (but not at people) but then others who are just plain miserable to everyone are OK. Or why certain Mods express opinions and have their 'modship' taken away, but others are free to mock and curse at others.

There are a few posters I miss, and I do miss my little gossip sessions. And I was JUST getting into the skin, fashion and makeup forums!!!GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. And I was really excited to make a post about my new clip in extensionssss *sob*

Hehehe. Just another one of my long posts. Bet ya don't miss those, huh??


----------



## Jinx (Mar 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif BHM is known for it's hood-ness, LHCF is know for it's siddity-ness. Some things never change. That thread where the chick asked why it was wrong to call fat people fat had me laughing so hard tears were falling! Say whatcha wanna, but BHM is very entertaining. LOL LHCF is also known for being judgmental, admin butt kissing and the "it's my ball and you can't play with it" attitude.





Horsssieeeeee!!!!


----------



## MissGirly85 (Mar 4, 2008)

I would like to know what going on too cause they are taking a long time and there is info I need to find out.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LHCF is also known for being judgmental, admin butt kissing and the "it's my ball and you can't play with it" attitude.





Horsssieeeeee!!!!






Word! The *L*onely *H*ypocritical *C*hristians *F*orum was a trip sometimes.


----------



## Jinx (Mar 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Word! The *L*onely *H*ypocritical *C*hristians *F*orum was a trip sometimes.



For shizzle...


----------



## candaysee (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm on BHM too. It's all entertainment for me. I don't take anything to heart. Hi Insensitive and ViolentFemme (Aseya)!


----------



## MissGirly85 (Mar 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *candaysee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm on BHM too. It's all entertainment for me. I don't take anything to heart. Hi Insensitive and ViolentFemme (Aseya)! Me too i do think it is all entertainment i sit back and laugh.


----------



## emih19 (Mar 7, 2008)

hey hey .didnt know so many members of bhm logged on makeuptalk. i think you will just need to not let internet rule your life.if its too bad or not your style, its not your place to hang.

bhm has its ups and down and we shouldnt take it seriously.


----------



## KymLo (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree. I focus on the positives.

Hi, Emih!!


----------



## Mimi84 (Mar 8, 2008)

OMG I thought this was my secret place!


----------



## carnivalbaby (Mar 9, 2008)

wow talk about airing your dirty linen in public...

Anyway there's the good bad and ugly anywhere you go. I focus on the good and thoroughly enjoy it plus I've gained a wealth of information there regarding my hair and other issues


----------



## KymLo (Mar 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Mimi84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG I thought this was my secret place! Hehe. Hey girl!!


----------



## Sophistivicious (Mar 9, 2008)

Eh, I have no issue with the forum itself, me, I should've stuck with the hair side, even though that tends to get a little catty at times, but its expected with a group of women. The only thing , person, i have an issue with is the owner...Sheisty he is...But , it's his forum, he can run it as sheisty as he wants, and theres nothing anyone can/will do about it.....


----------



## emih19 (Mar 10, 2008)

hey ladies


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 10, 2008)

Protec ya neck! Don't get e-shanked!


----------



## carnivalbaby (Mar 10, 2008)

hey emih!


----------



## Nox (Mar 10, 2008)

You know, there once was a time I signed up on BHM, but I don't really go there that often anymore, and I haven't for the longest time (no interest in participating in the e-gangster mentality, lack of interesting information, lack of time.)

In 2006, I was drawn to BHM for the hair growth section to get tips, I created a Fotki where I quickly got trashed royally and had my character degraded for my unconventional hair maintenance, so I took it down a few hours later. I wasn't a high participant in the sidditty LHCF especially after a bunch of homophobic remarks, got my pictures stolen, and the strong "religious=fanatical" sentiment there. Yeah, my stint there did not last long. Good riddance.


----------



## Jinx (Mar 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You know, there once was a time I signed up on BHM, but I don't really go there that often anymore, and I haven't for the longest time (no interest in participating in the e-gangster mentality, lack of interesting information, lack of time.) 
In 2006, I was drawn to BHM for the hair growth section to get tips, I created a Fotki where I quickly got trashed royally and had my character degraded for my unconventional hair maintenance, so I took it down a few hours later. I wasn't a high participant in the sidditty LHCF especially after a bunch of homophobic remarks, got my pictures stolen, and the strong "religious=fanatical" sentiment there. Yeah, my stint there did not last long. Good riddance.





Yep.I got in trouble after being a member of LHCF for 4 years because I jumped in to defend one of the members- who never EVER said a disparaging remark to anyone- because the administrator said she could carry on her gay lifestyle (she wasn't gay, though) in private but not on "her" board because the member voiced an opinion in a heated thread about the relationship forum (male female realtionship only are allowed to be discussed.).

I was offended by the forum in general, but the attack on the other member went too far.

Back in the day, that board wasn't like that. It morphed into some kinda thumper craziness a couple years ago.

Too bad. In general, there are some cool members there and there are otherwise interesting topics. I mean, were. The recent mentality ruined that joint.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 11, 2008)

Woah, Jinx. That's bad to hear, especially about only male/female relationships can be discussed. That's horrible. :S


----------



## Jinx (Mar 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Woah, Jinx. That's bad to hear, especially about only male/female relationships can be discussed. That's horrible. :S Yes ma'am!Discrimination is ugly, but to see it from a segment of the population that KNOWS about how discrimination affects lives and self image is disgusting.


----------



## Geek (Mar 12, 2008)

MUT will be going to e-gangsta soon, so nyah! lol


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 12, 2008)

Tony, you hella ghetto. Please keep your gang banging activities to a minimum and try not to get carpal tunnel typing "MUT or Die, ya beezy" all over makeupalley and specktra.

I know what you're doing when not eating cupcakes, hooligan.


----------



## monniej (Mar 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif MUT will be going to e-gangsta soon, so nyah! lol what? you mean we aren't already? lol~


----------



## Jinx (Mar 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Tony, you hella ghetto. Please keep your gang banging activities to a minimum and try not to get carpal tunnel typing "MUT or Die, ya beezy" all over makeupalley and specktra. 
I know what you're doing when not eating cupcakes, hooligan.

Lol!!He does WHAT???????


----------

